# 5 Weeks Old x



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Guys

We've been to meet the litter and have chosen which will be our little girl today. I have attached a picture hopefully you can all see. Now for a name, any suggestions welcome..

We bring her home just after Christmas, so excited. Thanks you for all your advise on this forum, it's very comforting x


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Adorable! Unless you have some sudden inspiration I think it's always best to wait to name them until they're home and the little devil inside them makes an appearance.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... That is one utterly sweet looking puppy!! ;D ;D ;D

As einspanner said, it's not a bad idea to get to know her personality a little bit before selecting a name. That said, why not think about the "spicy" names? I think you've already mentioned Pepper, and there's also Cayenne, Cinnamon, Chili, or Nutmeg. Bet you can hardly wait. Brace yourself for the "puppy experience"!!


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Years ago - got a golden retriever from a person who 'couldn't handle it' - he was 4 months old when I brought him home. Wasn't sure what to name him until..............he wandered into the backyard, I called him saying 'here puppy' patting my leg - however, I was behind the screen patio door. He ran into the screen door in a clumsy, puppy like, quasi-full speed, fell down a few stairs, ran at it again, hit the screen, fell down a few stairs. His name........Cozmo, as in Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld tv show. Ended up being one of the funniest dogs I've ever known!

Next dog was Babbz - Cosmo Kramer's mom in the sitcom - God's peace to her, Babbz the dog just passed earlier this week. Been a long week.

Current dog, Roothee - name of a crazy yet incredibly friendly lady in small town I grew up in that ran the liquor store - always smoking, cussing, drunk and very loud - first day Roothee was home, her howling, talking, etc.... reminded me of her!

Yes, be patient on the name - a good one will present itself I say!

Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughters pup was named Lucy after Lucille Ball.
It fit her perfectly. A red head that was in everyone else's business.

Cash was named after Jonny Cash, and he has lived up to being a rebel.
June my female, because you can't have a Cash without a June. And even with Cash's stubborn streak, June is the boss over him.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Had a list of names to choose from. It came down to 3 girls and 3 boys. We got a little girl puppy. One name just stuck. It really did fit her from the day we first saw her- Dharma- yes from the TV sitcom Dharma and Greg.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your pup is precarious!! 
Naming is probably the most important thing you do, next to training... but somehow, as in the previous posts, they seem to name themselves.
Our Mr. Ferguson is named from his ancestry... his great grand sire was a true hunting champion " Tim McCool"s Fergus" . Being a single pup, he was always just a little different( still is!) It took us several days to pic a name and during that time I kept calling him mister... he was like an adult dog, in a puppy body... so the mister stuck. But we just call him Fergy with a Y because... to me it is more masculine.
My girl V (RIP) was so pretty, and she reminded me of a little Fox, red color, smart, and all... That is how she became Foxy. I really loved that name!! I very oftern called her " Little Fox".

Congratulations and good luck with your little angels name.


----------

